# Another dog dog attack



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just heard on the news about another child killed by a dog recently acquired by the family so sad ,


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

My Nephew is a policeman and he was first on the scene this morning.
He said it was the worse job of his life.

Feel so sorry for the family. 

R.I.P Little one x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, it must be a terrible thing to have to see, the little girl was only 4 I believe, I know it was a big dog according to the news, and it always worrie me the way people get these dogs that maybe are not used to children, and children want to play with the animals of course, 
I haven't heard any more news since the 6-o-clock news so I don't know the circumstances, but feel so sorry for the family, what a waste of a young life, RIP little girl,


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

There is another thread going on this btw


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Is there, oh, I had a look and couldn't see one,is it under the dog section? 
I will look again now thank you


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Found it , what a huge dog,too risky to have a dog that size with a child


----------



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

the poor child  i wouldn't imagine how the family must've felt right now, where were his parents while this happend?


----------



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

on an additional note, guys don't you think that this would make a seriously blow to the rescue centers out there seeing this news would make people hesitant to own a rescue dog. Its just sad to hear though as we all know a lot of dogs needs a deserving home. 

I posted it here because seems like on the other thread there's a heated argument


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

It was a little girl, who died, and the dog pictured was not the dog that killed her,it has been reported now to be a bulldog, which now it seems was a stray previously, 
A shame for the dog too, as it need not have happened, had the dog not been allowed to go to a house with a young child, and the housing association had rules that dogs were not allowed, I hope it doesn't put people off rescuing dogs, hopefully most rescues will be more careful 
Poor little girl,


----------



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> It was a little girl, who died, and the dog pictured was not the dog that killed her,it has been reported now to be a bulldog, which now it seems was a stray previously,
> A shame for the dog too, as it need not have happened, had the dog not been allowed to go to a house with a young child, and the housing association had rules that dogs were not allowed, I hope it doesn't put people off rescuing dogs, hopefully most rescues will be more careful
> Poor little girl,


true, in my opinion the shelter who provided the dog to the family should no better. as i recall reading from the news that the mom said something like "they said it was ok for them to take bring it home". hoping as well that this doesnt happen again


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

It has now emerged that there was sign above the dogs kennel saying not suitable to be homed with children or something to that effect,, but when the mother queried it, the kennel staff said as long as it doesn't jump up? 
How many dogs DONT jump up? 
The mastiff belongs to the little girls uncle, which is the photo used in the paper to start with
I think there are a few people at fault here, and a child died ,bless her


----------



## ackerleynelson (Feb 14, 2013)

Sad And Strange.....!!


----------

